# Some of my work "in-progress" models....



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well on this thread, will be of models I'm working on.....

This says a lot for now, but I have the following in progress:

Lindberg 1965 Dodge A-100.
Lindberg 1965 Dodge A-100 "Little Red Wagon"
Lindberg 1964 Dodge 330 to be a street car, being built from the "Color Me Gone" race car.
MPC 1970 Dodge Super Bee.
MPC 1969 Dodge Charger R/T "General Lee"
MPC 1978 Dodge Monoco Police Car, "Rosco's Police Car From the Dukes"
Revell 1968 Ddoge Dart.
Revell 1971 Plymouth GTX.
AMT-Ertl 1969 Dodge Daytona "Johnny Lightening"
Revell 1970 Dodge Challenger.

And a few others I can't remember off the top of my head, PLUS one I claim to build, but is in honor of my Fathers real 1939 Chevy Business Coupe....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

New to the group here, (I think, I may know one member since joining) but anyway, he'll know who I am if hes the fellow I think he is, but anyway....

I got a few models going on, all but 2 of them, MOPAR....Needless to say, with a user name such as mine, it says a lot, right?

First up, an old model I have had for a LONG time! it began life from an AMT-Ertl, model 1970 Dodge Super Bee "Pro-Street" the 426 DOHC or better known as the "Dooms Day Hemi"...










This is how I "was" going to build it.....

Then I took a look and thought, you know that thing SCREAMS "power" so.....

It went from this:










To this:










I took it all apart, repainted it after it got stripped, and then did a bit more work to the valve covers, and made my own dual distributors, and with that, it will also KEEP the dual blowers, as well, topped off with 2 Holley carbs as well....










Since these pictures it has gotten more done to it.....I got the both blowers back on it, and I got the valve covers painted as I wanted them....

NOW, I bet your wondering, just what is -Hemi_ planning to dump that MONSTER in? Well, wouldn't you like to know? SURE! 

Familiar with the 1965 Dodge A-100, known as "The Little Red Wagon" original Wheelstander? Driven by Bill "Maverick" Golden? Yep, you got it. sadly tho, Its not going to be that model! I got 2 of these models, and this particular one, is going to become a Monster Truck, to be sort of like Gravedigger with an old Dodge truck that was a "little guy" in real life with a huge stance, to top it all off, the engine just about the size of the whole interior of the cab!

My crazy taste in cars, I guess, or in this case............trucks!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Then to add to the list.. the Challenger. it was a "TA" model. I wasn't to keep on the 340 motor so. I removed it, and am adding y own "monster" but as you all get to know me, you'll understand.....

The Challenger in 1970 was a real pony car. I had a difficult time with that as it was known for its performance on the road and the track. With both big and small block engines. Sadly, they make this model with both, I just could not find the "R/T" model, so I took the TA instead, and thought, I got plenty of "Hemi" engines, or RB big block Mopar engines to use for this one single model....And that's just what I did!










The frame, basic....really. I painted the frame flat black, then dullcoted it to get that "undercoating" look, and then gloss black painted the gas tank, to have that epoxy gas tank paint look to it, and then the rear end and such being painted "Graphite" from Testors to throw off all that black and add a bit of color but not to much!










Then comes the engine!










I got just about all the wiring done, I have the coil wire hanging out till its mounted in the frame....










Good tube type headers on the Hemi. NOTICE, its NOT Hemi Orange! I made the whole block "Aluminum" to look as tho its an aftermarket Aluminum block Hemi, to have the off-colored valve covers in Hemi orange....I think it looks pretty good to date, the block, heads, intake, are Aluminum, the headers are painted "steel" and the transmission is a custom mix, I done myself to look as its untreated cast-iron.










The Hemi has dual 4 barrel Carters on it, all plumbed in with a fuel filter that I made on my lathe among other things that are unseen to date.










The motor once in the frame, will have the factory Shaker hood scoop on it to have the matching hood. I'm not sure of the cars color....










I have it in flat yellow primer right now, BUT I'm not certain its going to be Mopar Yellow when I'm finished as I got another car to be painted yellow and I'm trying to make every car I build, unique to the Mopar "High Impact" colors of there year of manufacture. I got Daisy Dukes 71 Plymouth GTX that will be Mopar or well Chrysler "Yellow"....

This Challenger, MIGHT end up being painted Zinc Chromate Yellow, as I seen a 67 Charger in that color and it really did look good! BUT as I said, its in question, as the "Shaker is also going to be whatever the "most body color" is. with either black intermixed, OR some other combination color to offset the whole appearance of the car.










ENJOY!


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Nice Challenger. The engine looks great!!


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

I agree - they both look mighty fine - looking forward to seeing more


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks guys! 

I got a lot going on with these few I'm building (the ones seen so far) are just a few of what I got started....Yeah, I'm one of "those" to have a bunch going all at once!!!!

Anyway, to add to what I'm building that big motor I posted first, that is going to be put in the bed of a 1965 Dodge A-100 pick up,. to be a Monster truck as I mnetioned. With that comes a bit of work tho. As I have to make it fit, for one, and then fit in a transfer case to make it 4 X 4. And then all the details to the motor as it will be a dual blown motor (bigger the better in this case!) So....... PLUS as you can see, I've added dual spark plugs to that Hemi! A bit of its history is offent unknown....

Mopar had made the normal ole Hemi, 426 CID, to compete in Nascar....It WON multiple times over 1,2,3....As it was a bit faster reciprocating motor....Because of its valve train, and set up and having a through flow head it allowed this to be. WELL, that and the valves within that head. The arch of the "Hemi" combustion chamber allowed to have larger valves then a standard "Wedge" motor, as that curvature gave way to this....All you needed was to angle the valve even more so within the head, which is known as "Canted" valves. This kept the heads to regulation of Nascar, only 2 valves per cylinder, BUT allowed those heads to breath as they could use as big a valve one wanted that the head would allow, this in turn allowed the head to breath faster and smoother as well.

WELL Ford the other top competitor got involved withthe horsepower war in Nascar, and came out with the 427 "Cammer" that had dual over head cams in the heads. SO, they brought it to Nascar, and Mopar AKA Chrysler came out with the DOHC Hemi, that Hemi that Chrysler brought out, all the parts of this new Hemi were bolt ons to the already winning 426 Hemi! Well sadly, Ford was shoot down and Nascar wasn't to allow the Cammer" and then Mopar just tossed the whole project in the trash. Sadly enough don't know, but the real DOHC motor was never ran, pictures you find of this motor, are "Mock-Ups" of what the projected item was to be....Its project number is A925, on paper was known affectionately as the "Dooms Day Hemi" WELL this model motor, I'm building went a few steps further! Its a blown motor, TWICE, and has dual spark plugs per cylinder So, this motor going intop a short bodied truck ALL unit-body truck I might add, should look really cool when I'm done with it. And the race number you find on a lot of teams in ANY motor sport, mine on this model is going to give way to the Mopar project number...."A925" The name on the truck like "Big Foot" on my A-100 is going to be "DoomzDay". Figured it be a nice thought to seesomething old against ole Gravedigger in my own mind and crazy design ways, you know? Interesting project!

Thought a little tid-bit of its history.......... More pictures of projects to follow!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

So I'll start with pictures of a 69 Dodge Daytona Charger....Now granted, this model is being built specifically to the order of a REAL car, I've seen! I just liked the looks of how the real one was, and the owner actually got in touch with me on some pictures of this car, and to have motor pictures and the whole 9 yards made it kind of a special build!










This car, out of the box, was from AMT_Ertl, from "Johnny Lightening" and it came with the choice of a few different intakes for a single motor, a 426 Hemi, but I could have picked a blower, a dual plane intake #2 4 barrel carbs#, or a single 4 barrel carb. WELL, the Hemi was set aside, as the real car, didn't have a Hemi in it. It came to the actual owner with a 440 Wedge, single 4 barrel carb intake. So, it was quite different then the model so. I set the Hemi aside, #MIGHT be the same Hemi seen in the yellow Challenger come to think of it!# But, anyway, I got the parts bin out to see what I have for motors to choose from and low and behold a spare 440. ALL I needed to do was add a transmission, and put on the motor a single carb. intake for a 4 barrel "Carter".










As seen here, I got a bit of detail yet to do to the motor....I got a ways to go even with the frame and engine compartment as well.....










Then this model got sat aside for a bit as I had ran into an issue with details for the motor that I didn't have at the time, that now I got.....And will continue on it once I make a full circle, I guess you could say.

SO, then another model I began was a MPC 1978 Dodge Monoco, police Car, that was from the Dukes of Hazard set of it and the General Lee, which, I also have! This Police car was Rosco's Sheriff's car. I began building this one, first in my recent re-visiting my old Hobby of model car building. I had the General Lee, and this one, and another model before all the others seen so far, SO, this Police Car, has the most accomplished on it to date!

Also, to date its the only model, I used ALL the factory parts including the motor! #I'm not good at using factory parts#, SPECIALLY the motor....










But, because of the nature of this specific model, I thought it needed all its original parts.

As seen above, I have one "detail" I plan to go back, remove, and replace. The spark plug wires, I don't like them! See, years ago #15 or more# I used to use thread to make spark plug wires, coat it with clear fingernail polish from my Mom, or the store as she began to make me buy my own....And then let that cure on the thread, for a day, and then go back and paint that "wire" with flat black" OR a color suited for spark plug wires, and that is whats seen here. SADLY I went to the local hobby shop and bought all sorts of "Detail Masters" details. Low and behold, I found an alternative to the spark plug wires they even sell on top of the way I used to make them! Its 30 gauge wire, that is used for the Detail Master spark plug wire, at $4.99 for 3 feet is a bit much! Go to Radio Shack and look at their wire selection and I think I seen Red, Yellow, and Green wire all of 30 gauge size! IF thats not what you want, buy one color and paint it! NOW this comes with a plus! The wire you buy in a single roll as 30 gauge comes as a regular wire type, insulated. SO that insulation has an advantage, the wire boots! Use as little or as much as you can, who cares how much waste of the insulation, the whole spool of wire is covered in it.....PLUS that roll you just bought? Was LESS then the cost of the Hobby Shop price, AND you got 50 feet of it.......So, now you see where I'm going, with re-detailing that motor!










Now you see the same motor sitting in place, loose, its not glued into the engine compartment.










This shows the bit of painting detail under the frame to show, my trade mark frame thing. epoxy coated fuel tank. thats NOT real, its simulated by glass black paint, over a flat black frame sprayed with dullcote to give it that "under-coating look. exhaust painted EXCEPT the catalytic converter, Not sure what that will be painted as I have looked to see what they were like back in the day as far as color #I still got some detail work to do!#

Now we head for the interior of a police car!










I changed how the detail of the radio and scanner sits on the transmission tunnel seen here, to face the driver, NOT facing rearward, towards the seat, if it was positioned in the manner the instructions said, the lower half would not be seen for the seat!











And there you have it. The interior, the guns were fun to paint the "car phone" setting in the back seat and the First aid box all together were fun to do. I have to say the details I got into here were pretty impressive, the guns were a challenge to say the least but a fun one! The whole build a Cop Car experience is one, I never done in the past, so this one is quite fun to watch it come together one paint stroke at a time!

As I said, this model was the first one I got and the first one I started on when I got back into the hobby. Granted I will remain into Mopar cars, as I have to limit myself! And have always been a Mopar muscle kind of guy so.....


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Well a few more updates to this thread of mine.....










Well here you see the "Doomz Day" Hemi with the whole thing taken apart and reassembled after being stripped and then repainted, here you'll see it has 2 distributors, which allows it to have 2 spark plugs per cylinder.

Then a more in depth of the details.










This pic depicts the front "main" blower drive belt....That was completely custom made, the pulleys are turned from my lathe, and the belt itself was formed with heat over an aluminum form made while the pulleys were being turned.










This is a view of the side better to show the dual coils for the the MSD ignition. The coils themself also where turned on my lathe!










Shows the other side a bit from the front that shows some more custom made details, such as the oil filter, and mount is custom fitted. Also the plug wire placement is seen here better.

Then you ought to remember my Ball-Stud Hemi? it was completely custom made, I did a bunch of work to an existing block, to make it long enough to except the heads, and then the valve covers needed work to become that of what the B-S Hemi had. 










This pic shows the distributor as it was merely added just before the picture and the wires are straight out for placement.










Here the top of the engine can be seen showing the carburetor details, along with the fuel line to it from the fuel pump and the fuel filter....

This shows the plug wires on this side as well pretty good!










Heat riser pipe to heat the carb for winter heating it for easier starting.










This shows the front and the way the plug wires on this side where run and also have a wire loom on them, 

Over all I think both have turned out pretty well up to this point!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Looking pretty sweet, -Hemi-! This is the kind of detail I want to put into my engine build...what did you use for the fuel line plumbing? I saw a video on youtube the other day that showed a fella using Hobby/Flower wire for brake lines. Something similar? Do you have a tiny lathe that you turn such small parts on?


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Thanks Whiskey....

As far as my "plumbing" goes, I have an array of wire that I use.

Let me give you a for instance here:

I went to buy/purchase some details at the local hobby shop, OK, I get a fist full and then a second fist full of details they had hanging on the rack, ALL by "Detail Masters". OK, looks good, I'll go check out. I did and about had a coronary Heart Attack! $100 plus in just DETAILS! NO kits, just details! AND that was with my regular discount they give me at the shop (I shop there A LOT) the owner an I are pretty good friends. My wife, would have shot me the second I walked through the front door had I spent that much in detail parts! LOL

Anyway, I ended up getting about half of what I had, (I took home ALL the Photo-etch details I had) BUT, in the mean time, wrote down all the wire sizes and gauges of wire that was on the packages. (with me, that is a mistake!) I went from that time, and headed over to Radio Shack, wire, thin stuff? You betcha! I got 28 gauge to 30 gauge wire, "ignition wire", and battery cable stuff. Not a roll of it over $3.00. AND its 50 ft, NOT 2-3 ft per package! At home, I already had some thin stuff, that I used on other things (railroad modeling) most of it brass, or copper NO insulation, solid strand. WELL that copper I have is what I used for the fuel line, which is 28 gauge wire, copper, that I bent and fitted to the motor, The fuel line once fitted, then needs a "Fuel filter" this is turned from ALUMINUM wire.....That is picked up from the local "Dollar Tree" where everything is a buck, you get 6 feet in the floral area, but its not a floral type wire... its aluminum, that is brass plated, (if that makes sense, but its a buck, and serves 2 purposes) And I take a really short section and I chuck into my lathe...Turn it down to what I need, and cut it off....and once its super glued to the fuel line in place on the engine, its all painted..... This same aluminum wire thats brass plated is actually a decoration used in floral arrangements BUT I got it originally for making of custom fitted exhaust pipe! (Works great for that, UN machined! AND it bends/forms very nicely!)

I have a nice tool in my "shop".... a Unimat, its a Metal Lathe, and a Milling Machine all in one, and transforms from one, to the other, machine dates to 1954......

Here is the Lathe:










and here the SAME tool is as the Milling Machine:










Ever need something spun from plastic or Aluminum, send me a PM.....I enjoy the mini work! Plus can work out the difference in trades for parts! This tool is expensive, I got it for a STEAL, I mean, they regularly sell for about $1,000 for just the basic machine, these days, I got less then 100 bucks in mine, with all the trimmings!!! I bet I got EVERY bit made for this unit up to an eighth inch! All for $75, yeah I couldn't get the money out of my pocket fast enough!


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Wow that's a great rig you've got there, I wish I had a garage to set up shop like yourself. I really like the mill/lathe, so very versatile, and what a steal! I'd been looking at small machines similar to that but the space and cost were prohibitive. Maybe in the future... 
Good looking out on the wire, sometimes just a little extra effort can save those dollars. I'm going to pick up some for my build, I'm hoping to get brake lines, parking brake cables, battery cables and wiring harness onto this car to add that extra touch of realism and I think you've given me more than enough to go on. And I may very well hit you up to turn a couple of pieces for me in exchange for something I have that you may want, or just plain ol' cash! Watch your inbox, and thanks for the details!


----------



## -Hemi- (May 5, 2014)

Whiskey,
That little "rig" as you called it, is setting on the top of an old DRESSER! I'm telling you the whole machine can be tossed across a parking lot is so small and light! I bet, the whole table from side to side isn't 18 inches and 6 inches wide!

I've also got a bigger one just a Lathe tho......It doesn't "transform" like this green one does. However its broken down right now (I got it for a pretty good price) of $300.00 some time ago, BUT found it has plastic gearing and to turn steel rips the teeth off the gears like a hot knife through butter. SO, I want to see about getting replacement gears, AND then sink a few bucks into them to have them done in metal!

As for the stuff your planning, be sure to get thicker wires, specially for the BIG General Lee! My stuff is all 1:25th and 1:24th scale.....You'll need wire in 20 to 28 gauge stuff (thicker), and remember brass and aluminum bends easily, try not to get anything in copper that "thick" or even steel, as top use it for "model wire" it has to have some good tendency to bend and hold that shape, steel stuff bends "hard" and don't always remain that shape, specially in sun light!

As for turnings, just let me know! LOL The Ball-Stud Hemi above, the valve cover "breather cap", and the "PCV valve" are both made from billet aluminum, that I turned on the lathe pictured above! I also turned the yellow oil filter seen on the big DOHC Hemi with dual spark plug wires and dual distributor caps as well as both these engines, I turned all the distributors from plastic!

The fuel filters were turned as well as the coils, and all but 3 pulleys on that big motor were turned as well. The pulleys were turned from sections of a broken plastic coat hanger! LOL The belts were heat formed, and glued to the pulleys afterwards, and then painted before assembly! 

I can pretty much turn ANYTHING solid up to 5/8th and anything over 5/8ths has to be able to chuck up on the machine from the inside, so the "jaws" spread.....to hold the material to be turned. 

Let me know! I'll be watchin, I'm always up for a good trade!


----------

